# purchased recipes  from Jeff



## bfrees7095 (Feb 14, 2010)

Help,just wondering if anybody else has purchased Jeff's recipes and has had trouble opening the link to receive them ..  Thank you..


----------



## werdwolf (Feb 14, 2010)

It's been a while since I got them, but no problems.  I have heard of a couple people with problems instructed to PM Jeff.


----------



## jjwdiver (Feb 14, 2010)

Just give Jeff an email and he will get your problem fixed!


----------



## treegje (Feb 14, 2010)

It's been a while since I got them, but no problems with me also


----------



## bronxbbq (Feb 14, 2010)

Just make sure that you use the password in the email that was sent.


----------



## dave from mesa (Feb 14, 2010)

Had no trouble opening mine. Got it last Dec/Jan.
Don't remember anything about a password tho.


----------



## tom37 (May 19, 2010)

I got my e mail last night, went right to the link and tried and tried. 

Well.

Like BronxBBQ said make sure to use the password in the e mail. 

I was so eager I didn't read the whole e mail and was trying to enter my password for the message board. 

Silly Me.

After that everything worked great.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 11, 2010)

amandy, did you ever get this resolved? I can't find your order via the email address you used on SMF. Let me know and I will make sure you get them pronto.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 17, 2010)

amandy was a spammer and is no longer with us!!  I doubt you'd ever find where he actually bought anything but he did leave lots of spam


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 17, 2010)

Pineywoods said:


> amandy was a spammer and is no longer with us!!  I doubt you'd ever find where he actually bought anything but he did leave lots of spam


Thanks for reminding me Piney. I saw Cowgirl smoked some Spam one time. I still didn't try that.

Bearcarver


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 17, 2010)

Pineywoods said:


> amandy was a spammer and is no longer with us!!  I doubt you'd ever find where he actually bought anything but he did leave lots of spam


Glad you caught that Jerry.. I didn't even see the realty link!!


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 17, 2010)

I missed many of them till somebody reported one then I found one in every post he made course he doesn't post here anymore and I'm not a fan of spam of any kind so I cleaned them up


----------

